# Spotify, albums with commentary



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've started using Spotify to preview and listen to music at work. After reading Alan Cross' articles on the state of recorded music and how it's now being consumed I figured I'd check it out. While I'm still old school enough to prefer a physical copy of the music I like, it's hard to beat the convenience of hearing just about anything at the touch of a few clicks.
On that note, I'm currently checking out Rik Emmett's latest project "Res9" which has guests such as Alex Lifeson, James Labrie from Dream Theater and the guys from Triumph in a few tracks.
The cool thing is this particular album can be played with track by track commentary in between tracks. I saw this on a Rush album last week too. Kind of a bit of "value add" if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Commentary between tracks? Why? The granddaughters put spotify on the PS3 and on my cell. When they found out that I couldn't connect my cell to the radio in the truck they took it off the cell. I think they used it on the ps3 for maybe 3 songs and spent quite a bit of time finding those 3 songs. At work we have a radio.....that's it and that's all that's needed. It's been on CKUA since before christmas. It's just background noise. I'm old school enough that I prefer to put a record on one of the record players. Or record off the record player to another media.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Commentary between tracks? Why? The granddaughters put spotify on the PS3 and on my cell. When they found out that I couldn't connect my cell to the radio in the truck they took it off the cell. I think they used it on the ps3 for maybe 3 songs and spent quite a bit of time finding those 3 songs. At work we have a radio.....that's it and that's all that's needed. It's been on CKUA since before christmas. It's just background noise. I'm old school enough that I prefer to put a record on one of the record players. Or record off the record player to another media.


... so off your lawn it is!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

To the question of "why". I think it's another way to connect to the music and the musician. Much like when people would pour over the liner notes of an album. The option is there to just listen to the album as well.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Spotify is a great idea. I tend to just listen to podcasts now that my Sirius expired. First time in a decade I'm without it.

Shame it's not free.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Spotify is a great idea. I tend to just listen to podcasts now that my Sirius expired. First time in a decade I'm without it.
> 
> Shame it's not free.


It is free, if you can handle the ads. It's also losing money because membership doesn't cover costs. 

I think having commentary is a cool idea - get the stories that may or may not be in the liner notes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2017)

Back in the 80's, I had an album that a buddy talked me into trading with him.
Basically, exactly as is described here in this thread.
It was Coney Hatch's demo album with Kim Mitchell doing the narration between songs.
Yeah, I kick myself in the ass quite a bit for letting it go.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just got Spotify on my phone a couple of weeks ago and I love it! 

My son bought me a pair Bose earbuds! I can be in my own little bubble if I so desire! 

I started going for power walks on my lunch hour. It's really nice to be able to have some great music to listen to!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Must be nice to have a job where you can sit back and listen to music. @Hamstrung, all I've ever done is listen to the music. The only time I ever looked at an album was when I was using it to seperate stems and seeds from leaf. Liner notes don't mean much. @ lola....don't get hit by a truck while power walking with ear buds in.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> @ lola....don't get hit by a truck while power walking with ear buds in.


I walk in a mall! The only traffic I come across is human traffic and I stick to the side of the walkways or I can maneuver very quickly around people!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I walk in a mall! The only traffic I come across is human traffic and I stick to the side of the walkways or I can maneuver very quickly around people!


Don't get hit by an old lady with a walker then.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> It is free, if you can handle the ads. It's also losing money because membership doesn't cover costs.
> 
> I think having commentary is a cool idea - get the stories that may or may not be in the liner notes.


sorry, I meant satellite radio. I've been trying to look for hacks for a while now


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Spotify is the best thing since sliced bread. I pay for the monthly service and have been doing so for the past two years. I download all the music I'm currently listening to on my BlackBerry so that I can listen to it offline and in the car. I play it through my Sonos at home too. The only other website that I pay for is this one (The Canadian Guitar Forum), so I'm not one to go throwing money at just any web service.

As for the albums with commentary, I've just downloaded the Spotify release of American Beauty (The Grateful Dead) with commentary. All the music is first, then the commentary for each song is at the end (like on the 'b side'). 

The gang that I play with is all covers, so when we learn new music I just make a Spotify playlist and learn the songs from there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Liner notes don't mean much.


They do to some people.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Must be nice to have a job where you can sit back and listen to music. @Hamstrung,


Yes... it is!


----------

